# Wine Rack Project



## Chris_A (Feb 15, 2010)

Starting to plan some wine racks to replace the plastic utility shelves that I am using now. I am trying to decide between the diamond/cube layout and the scalloped or slatted shelves. The racks will be in my basement and out of the way, so ascetics are not the highest priority but I still want them to look nice. My biggest dilemma between the two styles is storage capacity. I have a limited space and want to store as much finished wine as I can. 

From the various plans that I've seen, it seems that the diamond/cube style will hold more per cubic foot. I was curious if anyone could confirm that idea.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 15, 2010)

they would hold more.....i like their looks..only thing i have against them is that if you have labels, they get a bit tussled when the bottles get turned against each other


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Goodfella (Feb 15, 2010)

I built this one for less than 100 bucks. Using cheap wood from home depot.... 








The only tools I used was a little portable table saw, a chop saw, a tape measure, a small nail gun, and a power drill. (most were borrowed)


----------



## admiral (Feb 15, 2010)

That looks real good, Goodfella.



That looks like it holds 130 bottles. Right?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 15, 2010)

the only thing i have against Goodfellas rack is that he keeps it outside


----------



## Waldo (Feb 16, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> the only thing i have against Goodfellas rack is that he keeps it outside






That and the fact it has no wine in it..whats up with that goodfella..do ya need to slow down a bit on he sampling buddy


----------



## appleweld (Feb 17, 2010)

we just built the diamond style, its 7'tall, 4'wide and will hold 246 bottles. we just bottled our first 30, so we got a while. dad made the rack from spalted ambrosia tiger maple, its awsome.


----------



## Bert (Feb 17, 2010)

We do love pictures Ashley.......Your bottle rack sounds awesome....


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2010)

Pics or it never happened as they say!







appleweld said:


> we just built the diamond style, its 7'tall, 4'wide and will hold 246 bottles. we just bottled our first 30, so we got a while. dad made the rack from spalted ambrosia tiger maple, its awsome.


----------



## appleweld (Feb 18, 2010)

check out the diamond wine rack topic.


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 10, 2010)

Do have measurements for this rack?? I like it alot.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice rack!


----------



## Grancru (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you have plans drawn up you are willing to share?


----------

